# Cannot install ClockworkMod Recovery



## zephyrprime (May 27, 2012)

I've followed the instructions here (http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/HP_Touchpad:_Full_Update_Guide) but am unable to install clockworkmod successfully. Every time I try to use cwm, I just get the moboot menu and nothing else. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

zephyrprime said:


> I've followed the instructions here (http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/HP_Touchpad:_Full_Update_Guide) but am unable to install clockworkmod successfully. Every time I try to use cwm, I just get the moboot menu and nothing else. What am I doing wrong?


In your moboot menu, what are the options listed? If clockwork mod is there and when you select it, it just brings you back to moboot, then it was a corrupt file. Download cwm again and flash via acme installer. If you're still having an issue then I'd say webos doctor it and start fresh. Hope this helps

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

zephyrprime said:


> In your moboot menu, what are the options listed? If clockwork mod is there and when you select it, it just brings you back to moboot, then it was a corrupt file. Download cwm again and flash via acme installer. If you're still having an issue then I'd say webos doctor it and start fresh. Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


You were doing good until you suggested running WebOS Doctor. What do you think running that is going to fix when trying to install CWM using ACMEInstaller2?
WebOS Doctor is meant to be used to upgrade to a newer version of WebOS if one does not want to try the OTA way of upgrading or fixing a broken or bricked TouchPad that won't boot WebOS, not for fixing Android issues. If putting CWM in the cminstall folder and running ACMEInstaller2 does not get it installed, then run ACMEUninstaller and do a fresh install.


----------



## zephyrprime (May 27, 2012)

sixohtew said:


> In your moboot menu, what are the options listed? If clockwork mod is there and when you select it, it just brings you back to moboot, then it was a corrupt file. Download cwm again and flash via acme installer. If you're still having an issue then I'd say webos doctor it and start fresh. Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


i have no option for clockwork mod. ive seen videos where other people have the option on their screen. i've tried reinstalling ,ultiples times to no avail.


----------



## zephyrprime (May 27, 2012)

sorry my message is riddled with so mamy typos but my install o cm9 is messed u itspssible to select text and move the cursor reliably. does everyone have these poblems with the nightlies? i a,m going back to cm7 at this rate because at least it works.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

zephyrprime said:


> sorry my message is riddled with so mamy typos but my install o cm9 is messed u itspssible to select text and move the cursor reliably. does everyone have these poblems with the nightlies? i a,m going back to cm7 at this rate because at least it works.


Actually, most of us are having great experience with CM9. Sorry you're having a hard time with this; maybe going back to CM7 for a bit and trying this again after your frustration level recedes a bit would be wise. In my own experience (not necessarily the case for you) , I find that if I get stuck like this I usually made a silly mistake that I could not see until later. So, don't give up, eventually your patience will be rewarded.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

zephyrprime said:


> sorry my message is riddled with so mamy typos but my install o cm9 is messed u itspssible to select text and move the cursor reliably. does everyone have these poblems with the nightlies? i a,m going back to cm7 at this rate because at least it works.


I'd say do acme uninstaller and re install with acme installer. That's the best idea. I've been running cm9 since the day it came out and I love it so much more than cm7 on the tp. I haven't booted into webos since I installed cm9. When you were on cm7 did you have cwm? How are you going back to cm7?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

zephyrprime said:


> I've followed the instructions here (http://wiki.cyanogen...ll_Update_Guide) but am unable to install clockworkmod successfully. Every time I try to use cwm, I just get the moboot menu and nothing else. What am I doing wrong?


You know what, I forgot an important suggestion. There are copies of the CWM zip out there that are not correctly named. To install CWM using ACMEInstaller2, it must be named something like this: update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip. If the "update" in not part of the filename, ACMEInstaller2 will not install it.


----------



## zephyrprime (May 27, 2012)

Finally got everything working. I made a mistake and was reading instructions for installing CM7 (which is what I had installed originally), I wasn't using acmeinstaller2, I was using the first version. That's why everything was all screwed up. Using acmesinstaller2 fixed my CM9 and the play store would work now. I was also able to install clockworkmod recovery after that. I had to do a factory reset and cache wipe to get the clock application to stop crashing. I've seen other people mention these problems individually so hopefully this post will help them out.


----------

